# Unidentified Spider  - Flagstaff Arizona



## ShaunHolder (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello. A few friends and myself went on a collection trip from Phoenix, AZ to Flagsstaff AZ looking for T's. While searching we happened uppon a burrow I thought a T was living in. After I excavated the burrow I thought it was empty, but at the last moment this female still clutching an eggsack bolted out. Normally it isn't my practice to capture females with sacks because It takes many potential spiders out of the area. Since I allready completley destroyed the burrow, I took her in. I dont think she would have made it out in the open.

I have two questions. First off, (the pics will be in the second post) what is her genus/species? I know much of Tarantula's and very little of True Spiders. She's quite large, I put in a US nickle (Five Cents) for size comparison. She's brown with orangish yellow Chelicerae.

The enclosure she is in is temporary and I'm on my way to find her a large veritcle tank to fill with potting soil, so she can burrow. The burrow I found her was about from the length of my wrist to my elbow. 

My second question, How should I go about handling her eggsack? I dont know how far along it is, and I dont know how to go about caring for the young. I was planning on going back to the location I found them in when (and if) they hatch and releasing them. I may keep a few for myself of course.   

Any advice/suggestions? Again, I know the enclosure isn't suiteable, and it was only for use of pictures and transport. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 9, 2004)

And of course the pics.


----------



## CIRE (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't really help with the identification of the spider, but I was wondering, was it found anywhere near water?

Also, in my opinion, I think you should have let it be (considering the eggsack issue)...while its burrow was destroyed, unless she was quite immobile carrying the egg sack, she probably would have done fine...these spiders have been around millions of years, and I'm sure many have survived burrow "deconstructions" before... (just my two cents  )


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 9, 2004)

cire007 said:
			
		

> I can't really help with the identification of the spider, but I was wondering, was it found anywhere near water?
> 
> Also, in my opinion, I think you should have let it be (considering the eggsack issue)...while its burrow was destroyed, unless she was quite immobile carrying the egg sack, she probably would have done fine...these spiders have been around millions of years, and I'm sure many have survived burrow "deconstructions" before... (just my two cents  )


I respect your opinion, and was faced with the delema of what to do. I made the choice to keep her. I've seen them with sacks before and let them be, but I would have felt really guilty leaving her out after digging out her house and leaving her there to die. I understand they have been surving this long, I dont think she would have made it after I destroyed her home.   

Im definatley going to release the young nearby where I found her. This way I won't feel as bad about it. 

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to read/respond. I'll be checking back regularly as I have no idea what she is.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, and to awnser your question, no it wasn't right near a lake. Mabey about ten or twenty miles from one. Flagstaff is surrouneded by a few lakes. The burrow was very dry except for the very bottom. There was clay at the bottom. 

I dont know if that helps the ID, but I hope so.


----------



## CIRE (Aug 9, 2004)

I think it might be a wolf spider...check out this website...seems to fit the bill
http://www.desertmuseum.org/books/nhsd_wolf_spider.html

hope it helps


----------



## CIRE (Aug 9, 2004)

According to the description on the website...if it is indeed a wolf spider, I think if you want to release the babies, you will have to release the mother as well...since they form a giant "baby ball" around the mother's opithosoma...I saw one of them (or most likely something similar) while I was at my uncle's cottage in Northern Ontario...the babies are quite cute all attached to their mother...but like I said, you won't be able to release them unless you wait until they disperse...(that is of course, if it is a type of wolf spider)


----------



## darrelldlc (Aug 10, 2004)

It looks like a wolf spider as well to me.  I saw one crossing a country road one day,  I thought it was a tarantula it was so fat, come to find out it had hundreds of babies on her back.  It had to be one of the creepiest things I have ever seen.  However the wolf spider I saw was really big, at least the size of a man's palm.  needless to say we both went our separate ways.
Darrell.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks the info does help. I agree it has to be a wolf spider. Know that I know the genus I've been trying to figure out the species. Not much luck, is there a good site anyone knows of for helping this?

The search goes on.


----------



## CIRE (Aug 10, 2004)

It's not this is it? 
http://wc.pima.edu/Bfiero/tucsonecology/animals/arth_wosp.htm


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont think so, the burrow and markings dont match up at all. Also she is much larger than the one they describe. She's at least 2'' long.


----------

